# Star Wars: The Old Republic --> Singleplayer



## pinkus (2. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob das neue Star Wars: The Old Republic auch einen Singleplayer-Modus hat?

VG


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. September 2011)

eventuel bist du im tutorial alleine auch wenn du online sein wirst um es zu spielen, aber spätestens dannach wirst du nicht mehr alleine sein


----------



## Hänschen (2. September 2011)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, spielt man SW:ToR etwa 200 Stunden pro Klasse bis man alles gesehen hat.

Natürlich weiss ich nicht ob man alles alleine bzw. mit seinem NPC Begleiter schafft, oder ob man Hilfe anderer Spieler braucht.

Wenn das Spiel rauskommt ist es sowieso überrannt und es werden genug menschliche Spieler in den Gebieten umherlaufen.


Was mich persönlich interessiert und zur Kaufentscheidung maßgeblich beiträgt ist: Wie groß ist der Gildendruck, dh. muss ich wie bei WoW mich in eine Gilde einwachsen (brr ^^) oder ist es mehr auf random-Gruppensuche-Basis aufgebaut ?

Auch wäre es interessant zu wissen ob man wieder dieses stressige TS3 Teamspeak haben muss für die Instanzen und später die Raids.

Wie gesagt wenn es wie WoW endet im Endgame-content dann ohne mich.


----------



## Stroiner (1. April 2012)

Der Gildendruck ist eher gering.
Es gibt Flashpoints, die nur in Gruppen machbar und sinnvoll sind ( wenn du höher levelst kannst du die besonderen Items nich mehr gebrauchen)
Ansonsten, die Raummissionen sind sowieso Singleplayer und die Planeten macht mana uch ganz gut alleine.
Es gibt da nur "zusätzliche" Heldenmissionen, die man nicht alleine schafft.
Da findet man im Chat aber relativ schnell Leute.
Die tragen aber nichts zu deiner persönlichen Story bei, sondern sind einfach nur ne nette Nebenquest.
Meistens nichmal nett, denn in der Regel braucht man die Gruppe nur, um die paar Gegner plattzumachen.
Dann ist die Quest vorbei.

Ich hatte anfangs ne Gilde, aber da die Welten so unheimlich groß sind kommt zwischendurch schonmal Langeweile auf, weshalb ich es im Moment auch nicht mehr spiele.
Von daher ist es zumindest für mich eher ein Gelegenheitsspiel geworden und macht ohne Gilde sowieso mehr Sinn.
Wies mit Level 50 ist kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen, ich habe mit 41 aufgehört.


----------



## Friendzoned (3. Mai 2012)

Es ist schon machbar, das Spiel alleine zu spielen... Nur wird es irgendwann schwer und man braucht für manche Missionen länger. Aber ich würde es generell nicht empfehlen, alleine zu spielen. Wird schnell öde ohne feste Gruppe bzw. Freunde.


----------

